# Civilization 3 online help



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Good day

civ3 is making me crazy actually, I play this game alot, but when i go to play online,, most of hosts boot me because i have high ping, thats not fair.

I have broadband connection 1.5Mbps, and i turn off my firewall when playing online, also i close any download running, and i terminate all processes.lol

so why do i still getting high ping.

thanx for any reply.


P4 3.06 GHz 512 RAM
ATI Radeon 256 RAM


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

depending on where you are,and where the servers are located it could be just distance.scroll down the server list try to find one with a low ping.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

actually i can host game but still my ping high, and i joined different rooms but still high ping.


----------

